# Looking for a breeder in Florida



## rosefox911 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am interested in purchasing a GSD. I am looking for a *reputable* breeder in Florida who has puppies that will be available June/August. I am willing to travel anywhere in Florida. What I am looking for:

1. Working line. I am not a fan of the frog legs show breeds then to have.
2. I would prefer a black GSD or white.* *I am willing to get a traditional coloration for the right dog.*

Please let me know your suggestions! Thank you very much!


*I know White Shepherds are not recognized by the AKC but I figured this would be a good place to ask regardless


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

rosefox911 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ...
> 
> *I know White Shepherds are not recognized by the AKC but I figured this would be a good place to ask regardless


Just an FYI: German Shepherds with the white colored coats can be registered with AKC and are eligible to participate in AKC events except for conformation.


----------

